# Circus Music



## socal22 (Sep 5, 2010)

I am in search of twisted circus/clown music for my 'entrance maze' to my party this year. I've already discovered 'ghosts of the midway' by Nox Arcana for the outside,but I now need something a little more upbeat...if you wanna call it that? lol for the walk through. Any suggestions??

...I'm actually a returning member,and I do remember Dark Lord helping me last time with my spider music, which I must say was a success!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I think you'd probably like "Carnival Of Souls" by Verne Langdon. I've heard 2 renditions of this; one played on a harpsichord, and another sounds like it was played on a genuine calliope. I prefer the calliope version.


----------



## thequietman (Sep 6, 2010)

There's also a short but excellent track on the Lost Boys soundtrack entitled "To The Shock of Miss Loise". About a minute and a half of calliope music with serious minor key tonality.

Amazon.com: To The Shock Of Miss Louise (LP Version): Thomas Newman: MP3 Downloads


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

socal22 said:


> I am in search of twisted circus/clown music for my 'entrance maze' to my party this year. I've already discovered 'ghosts of the midway' by Nox Arcana for the outside,but I now need something a little more upbeat...if you wanna call it that? lol for the walk through. Any suggestions??
> 
> ...I'm actually a returning member,and I do remember Dark Lord helping me last time with my spider music, which I must say was a success!


Well then check your PM's, DL's got ya covered with some twisted carny stuff !


----------



## ForbiddenDarkness (May 9, 2010)

Hi Dark Lord,

Can I have the twisted carny stuff as well?


Thanks In Advance
ForbiddenDarkness


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

ForbiddenDarkness said:


> Hi Dark Lord,
> 
> Can I have the twisted carny stuff as well?
> 
> ...


No prob, check your Pm's.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Could always use the Joker's theme song from 'Batman: The Animated Series'. Here's a link where someone has actually transcribed the musical notes for it: http://zanten.deviantart.com/art/Joker-theme-song-103335651?offset=50

I'm sure that somewhere online, there's a downloadable MP3 of the theme floating around.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I *highly *recommend Verne Langdon's "Music for Magicians". It doesn't necessarily create any "haunted" imagery, but it is definitely the most convincing old-fashioned carnival music around. PM me if interested.

Nox Arcana has "Circus Diabolique", but it has some narration. Mannheim Steamroller's Halloween, Vol. 2 has "Midnight Carnival". It's kinda spooky.


----------



## woody (Aug 22, 2006)

I could use some of those myself.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

woody said:


> I could use some of those myself.


Need some twisted carny music ?


----------



## woody (Aug 22, 2006)

yes i do!!!


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

I bought a Nox Arcana Carnival of Lost Souls CD last night but I could always use more!


----------



## FireAsh (Aug 23, 2010)

I am also looking for some creepy carnival music.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Dark lord said:


> Need some twisted carny music ?


 I could use some aswell. Personal message me and I'm good to go .


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

Try downloading ICP (Insane Clowne Posse).


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah, but there all rap. I really need something that will really scare the poop out of the kids. In addition, I can never find music I like.


----------



## zymmyiscool (Sep 24, 2010)

*heres a cool song*


----------



## dodgebroke (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey , I need some good carny music and ideas aswell


----------



## DrMayhem (Sep 30, 2010)

*scary clown bits & circus scenarios.*

Hi Socal. I run Dr. Mayhem Productions out of Denver, CO. We specialize in spooky voice overs and sound design for haunts around the world. I've got some stuff on file for circus and clown stuff, if you're interested. We can also produce something for you if you need. 

Everything is great quality and turnaround time; and very affordable. For samples and info, go to drmayhem.jimdo.com or email me at [email protected]

Our Halloween c.d., "13 Tracks From a Demented Mind" features "Clowns on Parade", a creepy marching clown type bit. The cd also has tons of other freaky scenarios. A copy is $10.00 plus shipping.

Email me if you're interested. 

Thanks,

Mike M. 
[email protected]


----------



## Jmurdock (May 13, 2010)

DL,Any chance of getting that twisted Carny music?


----------



## DrMayhem (Sep 30, 2010)

*Carny music.......*

Sure, man.


----------



## thescarefactory (Oct 10, 2010)

*The scare factory*

Go to THE SCARE FACTORY - and get The TWISTED CIRCUS FX CD - http://scare-factory.com/products/twisted-circus.html


----------



## k k (Jul 21, 2009)

if anyone could pm me, i would *LOVE* to hear what you have carny/circus/clown ish
maybe i can find something you don't have


----------



## thescarefactory (Oct 10, 2010)

*Hmmm*

You never know ...


----------



## Jmurdock (May 13, 2010)

Thanks DL!!!!


----------



## coasterman59 (Apr 19, 2010)

nox arcana ( or something like that ) has very good, pro sounding music


----------



## spookymizu (Oct 10, 2010)

Sign me up for a twisted carnival PM, please. 

Thanks,

Spooky Mizu


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

spookymizu said:


> Sign me up for a twisted carnival PM, please.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Spooky Mizu


Sent, grab some popcorn 'n cotton candy & have fun with them ! 
DL


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I have The Funhouse and Killer Clowns OST's ...you can also purchase a clown cd from this place http://www.frightprops.com/sound-audio/audio-cds/ambient-cds/audio-cd-6748.html

here's on from a pc game http://www.mediafire.com/?jxgks9u5pkiklba







There's also The Stranglers


----------



## ridge806 (Sep 6, 2010)

looking for some carny music for my circus theme haunt this year...


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Ok...these are all FREE so dowload away...

http://www.4shared.com/dir/AIHupq8d/Carnival.html
pass: hauntforum


----------



## HauntNWI (Sep 1, 2009)

I highly recommend Afterlife's a Circus by Frank J. Petruccelli. It is available on itunes. I use it for my Haunt and it is very effective.

HauntNWI


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

HauntNWI said:


> I highly recommend Afterlife's a Circus by Frank J. Petruccelli. It is available on itunes. I use it for my Haunt and it is very effective.
> 
> HauntNWI


Great suggestion! Petrucelli may not be in the ranks with Nox Arcana or Midnight Syndicate but his music is top quality and really well done! the Haunted mansion CD that track is on is full of great tracks!

Check him out here - http://www.petruccelliproductions.com/


----------

